# صناعة مركبات التبريد الفريون



## Badry75 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

اريد شرح عن كيفية صناعة مركبات التبريد الفريون


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 أكتوبر 2010)

أرجو أن يفيدك هذا الرابط الذي يوجد به كل شيء عن الفريون وبالتوفيق ولاتنساني بالدعاء ........
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freon


----------



## انور82 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*كتاب جيد*


----------



## khalid elnaji (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور يا اخي


----------



## جالاك الدلوي (24 أكتوبر 2010)

thankx


----------

